

Swift: new programming language from Apple - jwilsco
http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--iO181faI--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/zt3yf7qvw0lspiwkumqu.png

======
valarauca1
Can't wait to get an email from a recruiter in the next 2 months asking if
have 3+ years experience in swift.

